# VirtualBox



## drforbin (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi. I do not know if this is the proper place for this. If not, I am sorry.

I recently upgraded my FreeBSD system using `portmaster`. I obtained no errors and VirtualBox was upgraded to 4.3.26. Since then ANY VirtualBox command just hangs.

Any suggestions?

Thank you all in advance.

Drforbin.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2015)

See https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2015-March/012402.html.  The rest of that thread has more detail.


----------



## drforbin (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you so much....that worked!

I just wish they would place this kinda thing on the fresh ports site.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2015)

The problem was only discovered a couple of days ago.


----------



## stu (Apr 4, 2015)

Yup that helped me too, except that I had to remove ldap and ldaps support from curl too. 

Nice one for finding it - I never would have found that, but it does raise the question of how to prevent linking against base and ports OpenSSL at the same time...


----------



## kpa (Apr 4, 2015)

See this thread also:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2015-April/098651.html


----------

